# Follicle Growth



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Was asked today at one of my scans if I had any feelings that my follicles had grown and was a bit baffled! I didn't thin you would feel anything and I haven't. So bit unsure and wanted to know if anyone has felt anything. If you have, could you please post your signs/symptoms.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 14follicles that were big over 17mm and felt my ovaries as they were touching.  I think until the follicles reach 14mm or above then you wouldn't feel anything. 

How many have you got and what sizes were they?

Louise x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The Dr said that they are too small at the moment which is why I was so baffled! Going for another scan Friday, so hopefully they will be a bit bigger plus my med dosage has gone up.

xxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i had 40 follies and felt every second of stimming. my pain didnt start for about 7 days but i got OHSS so wouldn't want that again anyway x


good luck xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, I started to get all sorts of symptoms such as sharp twinges, bloatedness, sore boobs, increase in cm, tiredness, nausea etc during stimms...got the odd twinge after a few days but most symptoms started after stimming for a week or so.  However, I've always had lots of follicles (1st IVF 21 follies, 2nd 28 follies, 3rd 27 follies, 4th 40+ and 5th 23) with lots of mature eggs so follicles were a good size.  

How long have you been stimming and did your consultant advise you how many follicles you had and what size they were ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Karen

I have been getting twinges on/off for the last couple of days but have been stimiing for over 8 days, hope you get some good news on your next scan


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, 

Thanks for all the messages. I've still not felt anything and when the Dr had a look, she said they were too tiny to count. I have been stimming for 9 days. Fingers crossed I get some better news 2moro.  

Will let you know how it goes.

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Karen are you using a hot water bottle on your tummy and drinking lots of water follicles apparently love this....


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

The first time I responded really badly and I had no signs, no bloated tummy or pains but this time I could feel twinges and I got really really bloated the larger the follies got! Hope that helps,

xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Have been getting twinges today and when I went for the scan, the nurse said that they have grown a bit just not enough. So going for another scan Monday and hopefully they will be bigger.   Just going to take it easy this weekend and take it from there.

Thanks for all the replys xxx


----------

